# The fertility show



## wildcat (Jun 1, 2006)

Anyone going to this? http://www.fertilityshow.co.uk

it looks quite interesting, heard of baby shows but not one just on fertility!

Elly

/links


----------



## Happy Mummy (Sep 22, 2006)

I had never heard about it, I think I will go!

Future Mummy


----------



## JPSCoey (Jun 3, 2009)

Would def go but think my tx is in November. Do you think it could be too stressful to go during tx month?


----------



## wildcat (Jun 1, 2006)

JPS - No I don't think it will be too stressful,  I think you might find it helpful - it might be a good chance for you to ask lots of questions from different clinics, if I wasn't already pregnant I'd probably go myself it looks really interesting!!  

I posted it cos I thought there are probably lots of ladies on here who would go though, doing IVF or any fertility treatment is such a scary thing when you first start out, I wish they had run this when I first started - I'm a bit of a pro now after 9 goes!


----------



## Happy Mummy (Sep 22, 2006)

wilcat, I agree, if I had had the opportunity to go as a newbie it would have helped me sooooooooooooooo much. I am not even sure I will have treatment again, but I think I will get new ideas , not just at clinics ( I sure will ask some questions   ) but with alternative treatments and just the vibe there must be a positive feeling.
Thank you so much for posting the website here  

Future Mummy


----------

